# donations when ordering



## Champ (Sep 7, 2007)

Did I see somewhere on this forum that if you order from "Country Supply" that some of the money goes towards "Chances mini horse rescue" and if so how do I let them know so that they do it?


----------



## bevann (Sep 7, 2007)

Country Supply will donate a % of your total order to any non profit group( excluding wormers) from any order placed online.There is a code to be entered and I don't know what the code is for Chances. It is free money.You will have to ask someone like maybe Gini.It is free money for the groups/.


----------



## Gini (Sep 10, 2007)

Yes Country Supply does give CMHR a % of purchases made. You can't order on line but when you

call in your order just let them know it's for CMHR. Thank you for asking. I think we need to remind

everyone of this.

Thanks again

Gini


----------



## bevann (Sep 11, 2007)

When I order online there is a place to type in the code for the non profit organization.I have been giving mine to Hearts and Hooves in TX, but will split and do some for Chanches if I can get a code to do so.l was told I had to order online to get the benefit of donation.Either way it is easy money and nice of Country Supply to do this.


----------



## Gini (Sep 11, 2007)

Bev they may have changed it now. When I ordered it didn't give me the option. This was about 5

months ago. The code is CMHR

Thanks for thinking of CMHR's minis

Gini


----------



## chandab (Sep 12, 2007)

Gini said:


> Bev they may have changed it now. When I ordered it didn't give me the option. This was about 5
> 
> months ago. The code is CMHR
> 
> ...


darn, wish I would have had the code two weeks ago, I just recieved an orderd from CS on Sat. Oh well, it won't be long and I'll be ordering again, as I have to order Corta-Flx for my senior gelding before the end of the month.


----------



## bevann (Sep 12, 2007)

There is a box for code on the page before you order.You just have to look for it.I order 300 lbs of sand preventative at 1 time and I always use the code.My order is usually close to $1000 so it helps a bit.My last order was just a few months ago and I used the code for Hearts&Hooves then.Good luck and spread the word.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 13, 2007)

Can someone supply a link to Country Supply? All things being equal, why not buy from them instead of another company?

Marsha


----------



## ctgponies (Sep 13, 2007)

Here is their website:

http://www.horse.com/

They have the absolute best prices on wormer that I have found. Free shipping over $49 - I can spend that in 2 clicks of a mouse!


----------



## chandab (Sep 13, 2007)

ctgponies said:


> Free shipping over $49 - I can spend that in 2 clicks of a mouse!


Isn't that the truth. I barely look at the catalog and I have picked out at least $50 worth of stuff I want/need.


----------



## bevann (Sep 13, 2007)

the web site is www.countrysupply.com but they will not give any donation on wormers ordered.I still buy mine from them since they are cheaper than anyone else&I try to order other things I need from them.I think it is so nice of them to do this for non profits.Spread the word it is FREE MONEY for CHANCHES.


----------



## Champ (Dec 3, 2007)

With a lot of Christmas shopping happening at this time, I thought it would be good to refresh everyone when ordering from www.horse.com and to mention "CMHR" so they get some money.

Happy Holidays


----------

